# Calgary (and area) Alberta



## Kat LaPlante (May 17, 2009)

Anyone in the Calgary area (west of the city preferred) willing to train together?


----------



## Henry Ly (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi Kat,
What kind of training are you looking for?. If you're into Schutzhund there is 2 Schutzhund clubs in Calgary. One is close by Delacor; the other is off Barlow Trail N. Right next the Calgary Horse shoe club. I train with them. Henry


----------



## Jenn Caskill (Oct 7, 2009)

Which Club would be more open to observers? I don't have an appropriate dog for the sport but I would really like to learn before bringing in a puppy to screw up.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Henry Ly said:


> Hi Kat,
> What kind of training are you looking for?. If you're into Schutzhund there is 2 Schutzhund clubs in Calgary. One is close by Delacor; the other is off Barlow Trail N. Right next the Calgary Horse shoe club. I train with them. Henry


There was a fellow from Calgary the attended some classes here in Minneapolis a couple of years ago his name was Brian and he trained Bouves he trained with us from fall to spring he had a nasty little dog he was a good trainer and helper. 
Sound like someone you may know.


----------



## Henry Ly (Aug 25, 2009)

They are both open to observers. The people in both clubs are nice and helpful; it just depends who you're comfortable training with. I generally train with the Calgary Chinook club. The guy's name is Jason. His number is on the GSSC website. 

Mike, Brian Curry is who you're referring to. Yes, he owns Bouviers and is a very good trainer. Brian trains with the Calgary Schutzhund club in Canada. Henry


----------



## Kat LaPlante (May 17, 2009)

Henry Ly said:


> Hi Kat,
> What kind of training are you looking for?. If you're into Schutzhund there is 2 Schutzhund clubs in Calgary. One is close by Delacor; the other is off Barlow Trail N. Right next the Calgary Horse shoe club. I train with them. Henry


Thanks Henry, the Delacour club is too far, but I am unaware of the one off Barlow, I will look into it. I am brand new to the world of competing, I am sure I will need a 2nd dog to train with as my current dog is very much our pet (accidentally) and doesn't have to work for anything. So I will start fresh (maybe in the spring) I am still searching for the right puppy prospect. In the mean time with my current dog I would like to meet up with people to work on odedience. 
Thanks for your reply,
Kat


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Kat LaPlante said:


> Anyone in the Calgary area (west of the city preferred) willing to train together?


I decoyed for a gal named Danielle from Calgary on saturday.

Shes a dog trainer from Calgary, and has a Malinois.


Her website, she might be interested in doing some ring sport, or schutzhund with you.

http://www.westerncanineacademy.ca/


----------



## Kat LaPlante (May 17, 2009)

Ted Efthymiadis said:


> I decoyed for a gal named Danielle from Calgary on saturday.
> 
> Shes a dog trainer from Calgary, and has a Malinois.
> 
> ...


Danielle is my obienience trainer, she is wonderful!! So busy though, I just cant get to her classes on a regular basis. She is my introduction and inspiration for competing with a dog.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey Kat, I was wondering if you are too busy to get to a once a week obedience class how will you have time to train a dog to compete in some sport ?


----------



## Henry Ly (Aug 25, 2009)

Danielle is a good friend of mine. She has a very nice 10mth old mallinois name Vader. She trains in French ring. She likes to train and enjoys learning about ring sport. Danielle would be a good person to train with. Henry


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Henry Ly said:


> They are both open to observers. The people in both clubs are nice and helpful; it just depends who you're comfortable training with. I generally train with the Calgary Chinook club. The guy's name is Jason. His number is on the GSSC website.
> 
> 
> Mike, Brian Curry is who you're referring to. Yes, he owns Bouviers and is a very good trainer. Brian trains with the Calgary Schutzhund club in Canada. Henry


It would be good to cross paths again with him.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Hey Kat, I was wondering if you are too busy to get to a once a week obedience class how will you have time to train a dog to compete in some sport ?

You are soooo ****ing right. Dog sport is a time consuming thing, LOT and LOTS of time involved. Maybe the pet thing is something to stick to.


----------



## Kat LaPlante (May 17, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Hey Kat, I was wondering if you are too busy to get to a once a week obedience class how will you have time to train a dog to compete in some sport ?


Your ignorance is adorable, so cute. I live 35 min out of Calgary, it is an hour trip to Danielle. This post was to inquire to see if anyone was interested in getting together informally to train and learn together. I dont care if it is once a week or once a month or every day or once a year. Any other questions about my schedule Gerry?


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

Kat LaPlante said:


> Your ignorance is adorable, so cute. I live 35 min out of Calgary, it is an hour trip to Danielle. This post was to inquire to see if anyone was interested in getting together informally to train and learn together. I dont care if it is once a week or once a month or every day or once a year. Any other questions about my schedule Gerry?


Well... the ERA is hosting Tom Andrykowski (2008 and 2009 FCI world champion) for 4 days of training. We still have a couple of spots left, and Tom is open to training OB only if you would like, and you can watch the other dogs a learn (there will be ring and sch dogs there). If ya need a place to stay we could probably help you out there as well.

Tamara McIntosh


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Kat LaPlante said:


> Your ignorance is adorable, so cute. I live 35 min out of Calgary, it is an hour trip to Danielle. This post was to inquire to see if anyone was interested in getting together informally to train and learn together. I dont care if it is once a week or once a month or every day or once a year. Any other questions about my schedule Gerry?


Thanks Kat, at least you think I'm adorable in some way. 

No more questions about your schedule, I was just curious with that last question because I thought you were wanting to compete in something. Are you the woman that keeps cutting me off on the deerfoot every morning on the way to work ? :razz:


----------



## Kat LaPlante (May 17, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Thanks Kat, at least you think I'm adorable in some way.
> 
> No more questions about your schedule, I was just curious with that last question because I thought you were wanting to compete in something. Are you the woman that keeps cutting me off on the deerfoot every morning on the way to work ? :razz:


Ha Ha thats Awsome, no surprisingly not but just because I dont drive the deerfoot in the mornings, however I do fit the stereotype....on the phone, black SUV, coffee in one hand, cigarette in the other......and a........REALTOR!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Kat LaPlante (May 17, 2009)

Tamara McIntosh said:


> Well... the ERA is hosting Tom Andrykowski (2008 and 2009 FCI world champion) for 4 days of training. We still have a couple of spots left, and Tom is open to training OB only if you would like, and you can watch the other dogs a learn (there will be ring and sch dogs there). If ya need a place to stay we could probably help you out there as well.
> 
> Tamara McIntosh


Oh wow, how generous Tamara, thank you, where is it going on? and when? Sounds super!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Kat LaPlante said:


> I dont drive the deerfoot in the mornings


That's too bad, I hear Bronconnier is gonna install loudspeakers next year from 32 ave NE to Glenmore Tr that will be playing ACDC 24/7 just to help keep things moving. I hope it's Thunderstruck :lol:

Imagine.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvoeeq-BH4w&feature=channel


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

HA! Rock and Roll baby!!


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

Kat LaPlante said:


> Oh wow, how generous Tamara, thank you, where is it going on? and when? Sounds super!


Hi

The seminar is 4 days, Oct 29-nov 1. It is just outside of Edmonton in Stony Plain. There will be a broad range of protection training, SCH, ring, and hopefully some EPS K9 teams. If the weather holds up he is willing to go out tracking as well. They (his g/f and him) sound like super nice people and absolutely willing to work with everyone on their own level.

If you are interested send me an email:

[email protected]

Tamara McIntosh

PS- we are kid friendly as well! ;-)


----------



## Jessica Gray (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm looking for a club or some people in Calgary to train with as well. I tried looking up clubs online but all the webpages go to dead links so if anyone has contact info for them it would be appreciated. I'd like to come watch a bit before getting started wtih my dogs.


----------



## Henry Ly (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi Jessica,
Jason is the trainer/president of Chinook Schutzhund club. If you're interested in going out there to check them out give him a call. You can reach him at his store which is (403)277-0547. You can also google German Shepherd Schutzhund club of Canada and you can find the number to the other club which is the Calagry Schutzhund club. The guy's name is Wade Waters who is the trainer director of that club. Hope this helps. Henry


----------



## Jessica Gray (Oct 21, 2009)

Henry Ly said:


> Hi Jessica,
> Jason is the trainer/president of Chinook Schutzhund club. If you're interested in going out there to check them out give him a call. You can reach him at his store which is (403)277-0547. You can also google German Shepherd Schutzhund club of Canada and you can find the number to the other club which is the Calagry Schutzhund club. The guy's name is Wade Waters who is the trainer director of that club. Hope this helps. Henry


Perfect, thanks Henry.


----------

